# Amazon Self Publishing Platform - Pajeets Edition



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 24, 2021)

I'm not sure where to post this. Originally I wanted to post it as a community watch, but it's also a way anyone can make some money. So I'm going to post it here, and just highlight some of the funny shit about it in general.

Amazon Self Publishing program is a way for you to make money as an author without needing a publisher, without having to print anything, ship anything, or handle payments. All you have to do is upload your work, and when someone purchases it online via Amazon, they will print and ship for you. It's essentially passive income after the initial book writing, and initial promotion (if you want). If it is a good seller, it is in Amazon's best interest to shill it for you, so you don't have to do work afterwards. The commission varies depending on many things, but you get a ~33% cut of every sale.

Enter, the pajeets...

They have figured out a way to manipulate the shit out of this, producing endless amounts of shit content with no value and pushing it onto the Amazon platform. They are taking a numbers game approach, they will submit 100 books. And aslong as they get 2 purchases, they're golden. The result of this is slower acceptance times for people who are contributing legitimate material. A bunch of pajeets flooding these communities comprised of authors trying to get legitimate advice. And Amazon product results being flooded with crap no one will ever buy.

So what kind of shit are they submitting? 




Yes that's right. A book of empty blue lines for $13.


"Lets put every possible name that exists on a notebook cover" 







Entire youtube channels have cropped up to take advantage of and encourage these desperate people to keep flooding garbage. Most of these "influencers" sell guides/courses obviously.





Some of these people are so retarded, that they will invest money in ads on Amazon to try to sell their empty notebook products;




None of them care about writing, it is just internet marketing spam to them. They don't ever realize if they put as much effort as they're using trying to cheat the system, into actually creating some valuable content, that they would be making cash a lot quicker.


----------



## Just Dont (May 24, 2021)

My next book is goijg straight for Amazon. I don't think is as a scam or people are taking advantage of it. 

Amazon publisher is a really solid platform in my opinion.


----------



## Epic Fail Man (May 24, 2021)

These are the people trying to scam everybody.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 24, 2021)

Just Dont said:


> My next book is goijg straight for Amazon. I don't think is as a scam or people are taking advantage of it.
> 
> Amazon publisher is a really solid platform in my opinion.


Yes I have made a nice chunk from it. I doubt you are creating low-tier content so this doesn't apply to you.
What's your niche? I make puzzle books.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 25, 2021)

made the next two years worth of rent last week on amazon with more to come.

cry harder autistic retarded faggot who can't think of anything half assed to sell.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 25, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> made the next two years worth of rent last week on amazon with more to come.
> 
> cry harder autistic retarded faggot who can't think of anything half assed to sell.


lmao what the fuck. read the thread you mad tard


----------



## the clap (May 25, 2021)

Will Amazon let me publish my in-progress erotic novel loosely based on King Kong? It's an allegory for unchecked immigration (Big Rape Ape Made Me Gape)


----------



## Wowcoolusername (May 25, 2021)

Megaroad 2012 said:


> made the next two years worth of rent last week on amazon with more to come.


Rent lol poorfag


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 25, 2021)

the clap said:


> Will Amazon let me publish my in-progress erotic novel loosely based on King Kong? It's an allegory for unchecked immigration (Big Rape Ape Made Me Gape)


There's tons of erotica on there. Even whole communities for authors that just publish erotica to Amazon.
I think they have some hard limits like incest. But hardcore stuff like BDSM is allowed. Most of it's pretty tame, just the typical woman getting man handled by chad. I'm sure lots of weird fetishes are completely untapped.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (May 25, 2021)

So tl;dr, Amazon creates a platform for people to publish without need for publishers, proves why publishers exist.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 25, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> Yes I have made a nice chunk from it. I doubt you are creating low-tier content so this doesn't apply to you.
> What's your niche? I make puzzle books.


What do you write? Whoops, i didn't read your post. 

Are they hard puzzles? Like can you give an example?


----------



## Fireman Sam (May 25, 2021)

Interesting find. It's typical of pajeets to just spam a system like this and hope that they earn some profit. These aren't particularly creative people. Established writers who are genuinely focused on writing and getting their stuff published probably won't even consider Amazon. Amazon is like the bottom of the barrel shit.

These days pretty much anyone can get their content out there, fanfiction.net and Wattpad have existed for years. Only fairly recently however has something as big and global as Amazon given every Tom, Dick and Harry (or Tejas, Darpan and Hemang for this case) a platform to just post fuck all for profit.

Not to say that this isn't a legitimate way to publish, it's very convenient for a writer. But with everything that is worldwide, from chad indian tiktoks to horny pajeets texting your daughter late into the night... The pooinloos always find a way to worm in.


----------



## inception_state (May 25, 2021)

Basically the same reason why 99% of the apps on Android / iOS are crap. Some folks made a bunch of money selling courses on "get rich by making a flashlight app!!!" and now we have 50,000 flashlight apps that try to steal your personal info and sell it to marketers.

At least shitty books don't create security vulnerabilities or have the ability to collect your personal info.


----------



## SSj_Ness (Aug 16, 2021)

I don't really get their plan. Just release trash and hope someone buys it so they can make $26? Hardly seems worth the effort, and what are the odds you'll land a couple sales? Plus it'll probably gain a terrible reputation and the overall interest will decline.


----------



## Buer (Sep 4, 2021)

^They might be banking on the idiocy of young teen girls or moms or old women. The last two on that list were marketed towards that demographic.


----------

